# Death And Burial On An American Farm.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/death-and-burial-on-an-american-farm-naa-chris-bennett/


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Touching story for sure. If I had a horse, I'd want it buried on my own farm so I could tend the grave site. Every dog I've had since 1990 is interred up on a ridge where there's a beautiful view. Heck, I'd like to be planted there when the day comes.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I get calls to bury horses. I really do not like the task.

I have been called to bury a horse, arrive and see the old horse alive, then am asked to put it down for them. Ticks me off.

Arrived one morning and the horse had been shot, was immobile but breathing and eye lids moving to keep the flies out. Made me sick. The owner had shot it and left for work. His father was standing there with a butcher knife ready to cut it's throat when I had the horse in the hole. I called around and had someone bring me a gun.

Had a 3 AM call. Horses had been hit by a car. Vet told them to call me. Their daughter was a student of mine, the mother drove a bus. Almost demanded I help them because I was a horse owner myself etc. Tried to back out and they were beside themselves. Horses had broken legs and the husband would not shoot them "because he loved them".

Hooked up to a flat bed trailer and drove over. That is when I got really ticked off. The fence was down, had been down for months. They were blaming the driver "since everyone knew the horses crossed to road all the time".

They said they would pay me what ever, just end the suffering and bury the horses.

Shot the horses, rolled them on an old panel, slid panel on the trailer, buried the horses here and barely made it to my teaching job on time.

Never paid me a dime. Out of sight, out of mind.

I do not charge friends, or long time members of the community. They are always the ones who insist I take some cash.

My only rule when burying a horse is that the face is covered with a towel. I refuse to put dirt in the eyes of a good horse.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I sold my rubber tire backhoe for that very reason......cows, horses, u name it, I mighta buried it. Had a guy call me one day and wanted to buy it....ain't buried another one since except mine and I borrowed (and immediately Returned with fuel) and backhoe for that 

I have a grave yard here for the dogs/cats/roosters  kinda runnin outta room, hoping my memory serves me well, shoulda used a GPS


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

> I sold my rubber tire backhoe for that very reason


I am tempted to follow suit.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Meh... A horse is a horse...

Never will understand why people anthropomorphize animals so much...

Oh well...

Later! OL J R


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I have several horses as well as dogs buried here... I have put them all down myself, every time it was hard to do but I feel it was my place to make it as fast & painless as possible every time.

The ones here now have been here for many many years, my long time friend I don't ride much anymore, he's 24-25 and has been here most of his life, he really does think he should be at my side every minute he sees me... it won't be easy when his time comes but he wouldn't want it to be done by a stranger anymore than I would...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have put down a horse or two with lead....and I made it painless and very fast.....but I just cannot do that to a dog. I have to have it euthanized by injection.....with me holding it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I suppose it just depends on the circumstances Mike....I shoulda put one down the other day that got ran over...went to get my gun and thought, I'll just let him go to sleep and put him down then.....he was losing blood fast so I figured he would be out in short order. Went back to check on him and he had gotten up with two good front legs and drug himself 75 yds and got under the house/porch. So I thought, I'll let him die and go get him.....3 days later I had to crawl under and shoot him  I was so pissed off at myself for not being strong enough to do what I should have done, I caused a good dog unnecessary suffering.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have owned at least one horse since I was a teen. I have had to put some down due to age and arthritis.

Dad never saw any use for horses. They were dead weight to him. He finally saw some value when my friends and I used horses to work cattle.

Later I began to rope. My knees are shot now.

I have two horses still. When they are gone I will be horseless for the first time in my adult life.


----------

